# Keeping Warm in the Winter



## Junior (Sep 6, 2017)

Hey everyone, me and Dan are loving this friendly little community so far. Lots of amazing pictures and really friendly people 

We will be going to visit some of Dan's family this winter and I am pretty worried about how cold it will be! His family lives in rural Alberta where it gets really cold, so I will need something to go over my short fur! I heard that there are small dog parkas, something like that would be amazing. I also like looking fashionable, so it needs to be something that looks great on me while we go walking to the skate rink. We could order it online if someone knows of a good place to order them from


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

There are lots of parkas on line, I think. I would look into little booties too. You'd have to wear them before you really need them though. They are really hard to get used to. Also tell Dan that you are not a cold weather doggie! Watch ears for frost bite. Good luck. (tell Dan that carrying you in HIS parka would be ideal!)


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Glad you like it Junior 

I think you should buy a nice jacket (both in style and quality)
My Chi's wouldn't enjoy booties at all but maybe give it a try. Then again carrying you would be the best option.
Keep us updated


----------



## Junior (Sep 6, 2017)

Good call on the booties, my feet already get pretty cold walking around here when its cold. We will be looking at those as well as a nice jacket, but I think me getting carried around inside his jacket is the best idea as well


----------



## Junior (Sep 6, 2017)

Junior said:


> Hey everyone, me and Dan are loving this friendly little community so far. Lots of amazing pictures and really friendly people
> 
> We will be going to visit some of Dan's family this winter and I am pretty worried about how cold it will be! His family lives in rural Alberta where it gets really cold, so I will need something to go over my short fur! I heard that there are small dog parkas, something like that would be amazing. I also like looking fashionable, so it needs to be something that looks great on me while we go walking to the skate rink. We could order it online if someone knows of a good place to order them from


Thanks for the tips everyone, I convinced Dan to get my some booties and a very nice parka, the booties have been useful walking around on the concrete and they look really nice as well so I am happy


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I order from Doggie Couture Shop.  They are awesome and their prices are really good when they have a sale going on which they do often. I like Hip Doggie, Wooflink, Puppy Angel, and Louis Dog best


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Mine often wear a sweater AND a parka if it's really cold or snowing. There are so many places to buy online. I've bought from the really budget friendly stores on ebay direct from China, Korea, etc.. Occasionally the fit isn't right, so it is gifted to another chi. Only once did my order get lost. Only cost $2 so it wasn't a big deal. I made a balaclava without earholes to protect ears. They hate modeling it but don't mind it in a blizzard. lol
The best place is inside your parka, of course, once their business is done.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

They just posted a 35% off sale

Code is- FALL

runs 9/27/17 to 10/1/17


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

JUnior, Did you 'practice' with the booties, or are you smart enough to know they will help? I have never seen a dog walk with booties without some time to practice. Good for you! Just remind Dan that you expect to be carried after you do your business. It is COLD in Alberta!


----------



## EpochNia (Nov 22, 2013)

I asked something like this last year before we got up here to NY from FL and learning some things. First, my little 3 lber is fearless and will become literally a vibrating toy walking outside before admitting defeat (and it has only frost or rain here so far lol) while my 'giant' baby girl that weighs 8 lbs refuses to go to the door leading outside even feeling a bit of a draft! Both are well covered with 2-3 different layers. It was actually hilarious the first time Lolli stepped on frost for even a second and she pulled me on her leash literally at the fastest speed I've yet seen from her (smile) after jumping straight in the air. I tried the booties and practice on both. We really tried but Lolli fights tooth and nail after the first time wobblying on them while the little one Bella tried very hard to get through it but ended up fighting in a completely different way.

I bought different coats and sweaters but found the best thing in a vet office made by a local woman. They were double sided fleece blankets with designs and looked like a sort of H with velcro. They are large enough on each to go snuggly from head to tail with a lot of adjustment room. I bought them large enough to cover over their actual little coats (which are already bulky) and they are very comfortable. Inside the house, our little one still requires one when she's not hiding under blankets all day and it gives her a lot of room. She is not shy about letting me know if she doesnt like to wear clothing but she seems very happy with these. I can give you the name and website I got from her if you like. Most of the proceeds are given to the vet clinic to help other patients needing financial assistance. We wanted to give back and bought something like 10 of these but actually I am so glad we did. The days are always wet where we live and the minute they wear one, it does get wet on the bottom so we kind of rotate them. 

We also have baby blankets that are thick ones in duo literally everywhere, in every room and in the car. It's only been in the 40s and upper 30s but it's hitting them pretty hard so we rarely take them outside.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I did use in an emergency (really cold in VT in September at camp gone to the dogs) a fleece sock that I made into a little coat. Just cut holes for the legs! Worked just fine.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

susan davis said:


> I did use in an emergency (really cold in VT in September at camp gone to the dogs) a fleece sock that I made into a little coat. Just cut holes for the legs! Worked just fine.


A family member does the same thing for her little Chi, basically all winter (it's not as cold here in AZ, though)


----------

